# Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

* Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln​*Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, was diese Xxxxxx aus den Verbänden von sich geben und auch noch in Zeitungen veröffentlichen lassen...

http://www.moz.de/lokales/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1347913/

Gut und richtig ist es, dass die sich gegen weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen auch in Naturschutz- und FFH-Gebieten aussprechen.

Statt aber das Problem in unfähigen Verbänden und verbotsorientierten Schützern zu sehen, hat nach dem Artikel der Vertreter des Landesverbandes, Manfred Leopold, ein ganz anderes "Hauptproblem" ausgemacht:
Den Tourismus-Angler 

Weil die sich oft nicht an grundlegende Regeln halten würden...

Gilt das dann eigentlich auch für die im Brandenburger Landes"angler"verband organisierten Angelfischer, wenn die selber als "Tourismus-Angler" im Urlaub auch woanders angeln wollen??

Oder ist der im Brandenburger Verband organisierte Angelfischer ja auch im Urlaub einfach kein "Tourismus-Angler"???

Weil ein im Brandenburger Verband organisierter Angelfischer wird ja nie gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstossen, er ist ja ein organisierter Brandenburger Angelfischer...

Und er geht eben auch im Urlaub an fremden Gewässer nicht angeln, sondern nur brandenburgisch verbandstechnisch korrekt angelfischen und ist eben deswegen kein "Tourismus-Angler", der korrekte Herr Verbands-Angelfischer aus Brandenburg??

Oder geht der brandenburgischge Verbandsangelfischer überhaupt nicht erst ausserhalb Brandenburgs angelfischenderweise in Urlaub und es fehlt ihm deshalb der Blick über den Tellerrand??? 

Oder sind für den Verbandsvertreter am Ende auch brandenburgische organisierte Verbandsangelfischer im Urlaub ausserhalb Brandenburgs dann auch doch "Tourismus-Angler"??

Weil korrektes Angeln überhaupt nur der korrekte organisierte Verbandsangelfischer aus Brandenburg und vor allem IN Brandenburg ausüben kann - und alles andere anarchischer Wildwuchs ist?


Ich könnte bei sowas nur im hohen Bogen k....... und darf wieder einmal nicht öffentlich schreiben, was ich davon wirklich halte, weil das nach deutschem Recht nicht erlaubt ist...

Das sind die wahren Totengräber des Angelns insgesamt....

Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass dieser "Angler"verbandsvertreter nirgends mehr ausserhalb seines Heimatgewässer eine Angelerlaubnis bekommt.

Denn da ist er dann ja auch als "Touristenangler" wohl nur ein "Hauptproblem", laut seiner eigenen Aussage....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Thomas, lehne dich bitte mal zurück und versuche, die Problematik bzgl. des Touristenangelns zu verstehen. Dann wirst du vielleicht merken, dass die Leute in Brandenburg nicht grundlos verärgert sind.

Vereine haben gegen ihre Mitglieder ganz einfach Sanktionsmöglichkeiten, die es für Inhaber von Tageskarten nicht gibt bzw. die nur sehr schwierig durchzusetzen sind.

Bitte nicht immer gleich beißen, zuvor versuchen, zu verstehen!

PS: Schau z.B. mal auf Webseiten der Angelverbände in den Niederlanden, Dänemark, Schweden. Die kämpfen dort mit den gleichen Problemen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Huhu Thomas,

ich glaube, das war n klein bischen anders gemeint.

In  Brandenburg gibt es den Touristenangelschein, wo man ohne  Fischereischein und ohne Prüfung angeln darf. An sich eine gute Idee,  ABER viele Gelegenheitsangler kennen die Bestimmungen gar nicht  genau...oder wollen sie nicht kennen. Sicher schwarze Schafe gibts  überall, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit und vielleicht sogar die  Erfahrungen der Leute vor Ort zeigen, das es genau die Leute sind die am  ehesten Auffallen. 
Angler die in Verbänden/Vereinen organisiert  sind, wissen dass das es überall andere Bestimmungen geben kann, wissen  dass wir vor Ort lieber nochmal nachfragen sollten. Leute die nur mal  kurz angeln gehen wollen, interessiert das meist nicht die Bohne. Wenn  wir mist bauen, is schlimmstenfalls der Angelschein weg usw... bei  Urlaubern? was soll da passieren.. da müssen die schon mächtig mist  bauen.

Grade bei Verbotszonen oder ähnlichen werden die  Urlaubsangler bestimmt auffallen, weil sie die örtlichen Gegebenheiten  nicht kennen (Frage der Ausweisung/Ausschilderung) oder nicht kennen wollen (Ich bin nicht von hier , ich wusste das nicht).
Es wäre nicht das erste mal das das Benehmen einer kleinen Gruppe Konsequenzen für alle haben. (Betrettungverbote usw).

Man  müsste aus Sicht des ortsansäßigen Angelvereins also abklären WIESO die  Urlaubsangler so oft Auffallen. Mangelndes Interesse, Vorsatz oder  keine Informationsmöglichkeiten?

Das A und O in solchen Fällen wäre einerseits bessere Information.. andererseits schäfere Kontrollen (wer soll das durchführen?) /Strafen.

Grüße

was ich bei den ganzen diskussionen von Schutzgebieten und Anglern immer wieder merke: Auf der einen Seite meist mangelnde Informationen (Wieso ist das Schutzgebiet, wo sind sensible bereiche, wieso Betretungverbote ..) und auf der anderen Seite  "Engstirnigkeit": "Ich hab hab hier immer geangelt, und die Viecher hats nie gestört" " Scheiss auf die Vögel, ich will nur angeln" oder "Ihr Angler macht doch eh nur krach, Müll und zerlatscht die ganze Ufervegetation".. aber das wäre n ganz anderes Thema


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Für mich gibts nur Angler..

Und viele (fast jeder) Angler sind auch mal selber Angeltourist bzw. Gastangler!!

Diese Besseranglergeschichte ist daher genauso lachhaft wie falsch und schlicht alle Angler verunglimpfend..

Und ob der aus 100 km anreisende Brandenburger Verbandsangelfischer (Poolgewässer) wirklich besser als ein "anarchischer Terroristen/Touristenangler" die Gegebenheiten vor Ort kennt, wenn er da das erste Mal ist?

Nun ja..

Und kontrolliert werden im allgemeinen eben nicht Vereinsangler (gerade in Bayern oft genug geduldet gesehen bei Vereinsanglern: lebende Köfis, unerlaubtes zurücksetzen etc.), sondern die Gastangler, denen man dann netterweise wie hier im Brandenburger Beispiel unqualifiziert den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben kann..

Und auch gerade deswegen verhalten sich oft Gastangler auch um- und vorsichtiger als die von vor Ort:
Weil man weiss, dass man da eher kontrolliert wird..

Schlichte, einfach, pure Heuchelei und Anglerfeindlichkeit in meinen Augen, diese Verunglimpfung von Gastanglern!



> ich glaube, das war n klein bischen anders gemeint.


Wenn das so wäre, soll dieser glorreiche "Angler"verbandsvertreter sich an die  MOZ wenden und um Richtigstellung bitten und dafür sorgen, dass die schreiben, was er wirklich meinte......


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Oha was habt Ihr für Zustände... Bei uns wird jeder Kontrolliert!!  Selbst als ich noch Kontrolleur war, hab ich mit von Leuten die ich  kenne, oder oft am wasser gesehen hab, den schein und stichprobenweise  die Angeln zeigen lassen.

Ich denke mal im Artikel sind wirklich nur die Touristen gemeint, die keine Prüfung und keinen FS haben. Nur die wenigtsen "normaler" Angler kaufen sich in Brandenbrug ein Tourischein. Sondern normale Tages/Wochenkarten. 

Und aus der Erfahrung kann ich dir eben sagen, das die Ortsansässigen Angler weniger Verstöße hatten, als die "fremden".
Wir  haben an unserem Stausee einige Sonderregeln, die aber jeder Angler in  nem kleinen Infobuch nachlesen kann bzw immer wieder angesprochen  werden. Aber nein viele nicht Bautzner kommen immer wieder "Das hab ich  nicht gewusst" "das mach ich schon immer so, und hab nie probleme  bekommen usw" und man merkt, das die einfach mit Vorsatz das Risiko  eingegangen sind und sich nur rausreden wollen.

für mich gibts schon eingie Anglertypen aber das würde hier ausufern.

Versetzt dich aber mal bitte in die Lage von den: 

Beispiel: An deinem Lieblinggewässer gibt es ne sehr seltene Vogelart und deshalb n kleines Schutzgebiet. Bisher lief alles gut man kam miteinander aus, da der örtliche Angelverein seine Mitgleider gut informiert hat. Leider betretten immer wieder ortfremde Touriangler (wenns sowas bei euch geben würde) die Bereiche und stören die Tiere. Der Bestand geht Aufgrund der Störungen zurück. Darauf hin beschliessen Naturschutzbehörde und Ornis die vergrößerung des Schutzgebietes (um die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Störungen zu vermindern) und deine Angelstellen wären tabu. Wie würdest DU reagieren? (Ich hoffe jetzt nicht "scheiss vogel  )

@artikel: Meine erfahrungen mit der Presse zeigen immer wieder, das nicht immer alles so im Text steht, wie man es gesagt hat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



> Ich hoffe jetzt nicht "scheiss vogel


Besserer Ansatz jedenfalls als "scheiss Angler"...

Und interessanterweise konnten die Brandenburger Behörden keine signifikante Zunahme an Verstössen gegen Naturschutz und Fischereirecht seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangeln und damit auch einer Zunahme an Angeltouristen, die das ja gerne nutzen, feststellen.

Vernünftige einfache Regeln, vernünftige Kontrollen, informieren und mitnehmen der Angler würde viel mehr verhindern als dieses pauschale Verunglimpfen von Gast- und Terroristen/Touristenanglern.

Die Schützer wollen nämlich am Ende ALLE Angler weg haben, nicht nur die Gast/Touriangler, sondern auch die organisierten Angelfischerverbandsbesserangler...

Mal drüber nachdenken..


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wisst ihr was eines der Hauptsprobleme ist, damit es zu 90% so weit kommen muss?


Der normale Angler, der ggf nicht im Verein ist bzw. wirklich nicht aus der Ecke kommt - blickt teils bei den mangelhaften Erklärungen/ mangelhaften oder fehlenden Beschilderungen von Sperrbereichen etc. nicht mehr durch.


ich habe schon Karten gehabt, da war auf der Rückseite ne Zeichnung drauf mit dem Hinweis das Schongebiet beginnt ab dem alten Baum...


Klasse... standen leider nur mehrere alte Bäume am ufer. Und auf der DinA 5 karte konnte man das nicht gut erkennen..... Ein Schild an den Baum genagelt hätte schon gereicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Der einzige Grund, warum Angler(versehentlich oder mit Absicht) gegen Vorschriften verstoßen, ist dass es diese überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ja sicher .. das is das Ende vom Lied.. eine kleine Gruppe benimmt sich nicht.. alle Leiden... das is mir schon klar.

Nur jetzt gleich gegen den Verein schiessen kanns auch nicht sein. Weder Du noch Ich sind vor Ort und kennen uns dort aus. 
Vielleicht hast du recht und es wird nur der schwarze Peter vorgeschoben...vlt hab ich recht und die Touriangler sind wirklich das Problem. Wir werden es nicht anhand eines Satzes in einem kleinen Artikel rausfinden.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch: Ich finde es klasse, wie du dich hier für die interessen der Angler einsetzt, wie du das Board als Informationsplattform nutzt um die ganzen Verbandsquerelen aufzudecken  und und und... aber meines Erachtens artet es manchmal in einen Kreuzzug aus.
grüße

@Fr33: das geht manchmal schon bei recht ortnahen gewässern los, mit der mangelnden beschriftung usw. kenn ich... aber es nutzen auch einige aus und stellen sich dumm  (alles schon erlebt)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wenn ein Verbandler so etwas öffentlich und unwidersprochen in Zeitungen von sich gibt, muss man dagegen zu Kreuze ziehen und nicht zu Kreuze kriechen...

Sobald er das richtig stellt und nicht weiter Gast/Touristenangler verunglimpft, würde ich mich freuen, darüber berichten zu können..

Allein, es fehlt der Glaube...


----------



## tomsen83 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Was ich mich frage, wie begründen die die Vermutung, dass Touris sich nicht an Gebote halten...Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es gerade hier in Brandenburg so, dass überhaupt nicht kontrolliert wird!? Und insbesondere die seit Jahrzehnten im Verein organisierten Angler (ich pauschalisier jetzt auch ein wenig) Sind am ehesten die, die mit Lebendköfi angeln. Warum? Weils nicht kontrolliert wird!


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Ja sicher .. das is das Ende vom Lied.. eine kleine Gruppe benimmt sich nicht.. alle Leiden... das is mir schon klar.
> 
> Nur jetzt gleich gegen den Verein schiessen kanns auch nicht sein. Weder Du noch Ich sind vor Ort und kennen uns dort aus.
> Vielleicht hast du recht und es wird nur der schwarze Peter vorgeschoben...vlt hab ich recht und die Touriangler sind wirklich das Problem. Wir werden es nicht anhand eines Satzes in einem kleinen Artikel rausfinden.
> ...



Soll man sich bei mangelhafter Beschilderung schlau stellen?

Sorry, aber wenn etwas unzureichend Beschildert ist, kann man doch nicht den Anglern vorwerfen sich dumm zu stellen.

Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten Sperrgebiete zu beschildern, oder auch vernünftige Gewässerkarten anzufertigen.
Aber so manche sind noch nicht im Neuland angekommen und haben nie etwas von Google Maps etc. gehört.

Es gibt Streckenkarten die sind noch aus den 50zigern.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Thomas,
ich schätze deine Beiträge, aber dieser hier ist einfach zu Platt!

Gruß Stoni-Killer


----------



## Lommel (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was eines der Hauptsprobleme ist, damit es zu 90% so weit kommen muss?
> 
> 
> Der normale Angler, der ggf nicht im Verein ist bzw. wirklich nicht aus der Ecke kommt - blickt teils bei den mangelhaften Erklärungen/ mangelhaften oder fehlenden Beschilderungen von Sperrbereichen etc. nicht mehr durch.


 
100 % deiner Meinung. Da hatte ich auch schon die blödesten Erklärungen. Beispiel: Schongebiet bei der sechsten Rausche, an der Hecke. Ja schon klar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Sind am ehesten die, die mit Lebendköfi angeln. Warum?




Weil nichts Verwerfliches dran ist!

Aber es geht ja hier um die Terro... äh Touris und nicht darum wer sonst noch was wie macht.:m


----------



## tomsen83 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

OffTopic: Verwerflich dahingehend, dass es nicht erlaubt ist. Moralisch verwerflich ist ne andere Sache...


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ich kenne mehr als genügend geprüfte Angler die heute noch mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln.

Hier gibt es so einen Thread...Legal, Illegal, ********gal.
oder so ähnlich


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Jo wie gesagt - den Schuldigen einfach bei den Ortsfremden ohne weiteres zu suchen halte ich ebenfalls für falsch....


Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass zu den Erlaubniskarten auch gescheite Dokumente hinsichtlich Sperrgebieten, Parkmöglichkeiten etc. gehören. Damit lässt sich schon viel im Vorfeld an "Missverständnissen" vermeiden.


Auch finde ich es heute immer wichtiger bestimmte Fischfangmethoden klar mit auf zu nehmen. (Wird ab Jan/ Feb wieder unser Lieblingsthema kommen - ist Dropshotten mit Wurm denn Spinnfischen usw.).


Viele Regelungen und auch leider Beilagen zu den Erlaubniskarten stammen noch aus dem letzten Jahrhundert.....


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

@sharpo: bei uns in (Ost)sachsen bekommt jeder (vereins)Angler die Gewässerordnung in gedruckter Form, wo auch viele sperrstrecken gut erkennbar beschrieben oder sogar mit einer Karte hinterlegt sind. Weiterhin gibt es ein recht guten Gewässeratlas, den jeder Angler von den vereinen ausgehändig bekommen hat. Also Infos bekommt man zur genüge...
Es kann immer passieren, das man ein Schild vor ort übersieht.. oder unbewusst in ne Speerstrecke reinläuft, wenn man nicht ortkundig ist. Auch mit vielen Ortsangaben kann man als Fremder nur bedingt was anfangen.Aber ich habe es eben auch erlebt, das Leute das mit Vorsatz gemacht haben.

Zum klarstellen: Angler stehen nicht unter generalverdacht!!. Es sind nur wenige, die sich nicht benehmen. Was aber für uns alle Konsequenzen haben kann.

@fr33: Gute Information und beratung sollte schon bei aushändigung der Angelscheine pflicht sein..!!! aber man weiß ja wies aussieht


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Die Kritik vom LV mag evtl. berechtigt sein.
Kann man von Aussen nicht überprüfen.

Aber wir Angler, trotz Prüfung, kennen die Probleme am Gewässer und deren Anfahrt inkl. Parksituation.
Mangelhafte Beschilderung, schlechte Gewässerkarten, schwierige Parkraumsituation, Zäune etc.

Selbst die Fischbestimmung stellt uns schon vor so einige Probleme wenn wir nicht gerade in unserer bekannten Region angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass dieser "Angler"verbandsvertreter nirgends mehr ausserhalb seines Heimatgewässer eine Angelerlaubnis bekommt.

Denn da ist er dann ja auch als "Touristenangler" wohl nur ein "Hauptproblem", laut seiner eigenen Aussage....


----------



## racoon (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wo ist das Problem ?
Der LAV macht alles richtig, er vertritt die Interessen seiner organisierten Mitglieder, diese dürften exclusiv an den Verbandsgewässern angeln, Touris bleiben außen vor. Für die Mitglieder sicherlich kein Nachteil.

Das ist auf Vereinsebene Gang und Gäbe, viele Vereine geben für eigene oder angepachtete Gewässer keine Erlaubnisscheine an Nichtmitglieder aus. Wer dort angeln möchte, muss eben Mitglied werden.

Insofern macht der LAV BRB also alles richtig und wäre insofern lobend zu erwähnen. Aber man kann auch alles negativ sehen, sofern man das möchte.


----------



## Lazarus (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



racoon schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch alles negativ sehen, sofern man das möchte.


Thomas sieht das doch gar nicht negativ. Wegen eines einzigen Satzes in einem Artikel in einer Lokalzeitung kann er wieder gegen die Verbände im Allgemeinen lospoltern. Für _ihn _ist das in jedem Fall positiv!

Worum es sachlich eigentlich geht, ist dabei doch überhaupt nicht wichtig. :c


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Naja - anstößig an dem Artikel ist wohl nur der letzte Satz, sofern er denn nicht stimmt - oder nicht belegbar sein sollte.

Dort wird gesagt, dass Hauptproblem seien die Touristen-Angler, welche sich oft nicht an grundlegende Vorschriften halten.

Bevor ich nun losbelle, würde mich persönlich mal ganz sachlich und ganz neutral interessieren, ob dies einfach:

- eine Behauptung ist
- das Ergebnis von Kontrollen (belegbar) ist
- ob´s darüber Fakten und Statistiken gibt

etc.

*DAS* würde ich zunächst mal verifizieren und recherchieren, um überhaupt beurteilen *ZU KÖNNEN*, ob das, was der Mann da von sich gibt nur eine Behauptung ist - oder gar die pure und belegbare Wahrheit!

Nach dieser Recherche / Bitte um Mitteilung von Fakten würde ICH mir erst eine Meinung zu dem Gesagten erlauben.

Was wäre, wenn der Mann Recht hat und das auch anhand knallharter Kontrollergebnisse / Fakten belegen kann? (mal ganz hypothetisch).

Aber da tickt wohl jeder anders......!?!

Schon aus journalistischem Interesse fände ich da zunächst eine Recherche angebracht, bevor ich loswettere.

*Vielleicht* *(!!!)* spricht er gar die Wahrheit - dann dürfte man das wohl auch so aussprechen, oder irre ich !?!

Sollte es nur eine bloße Behauptung sein, dann könnte man diesen Satz zu recht anprangern.

Ich kann das so nicht beurteilen - andere anscheinend schon - oder ist da der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens?

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Lesen hilft, da steht bei mir extra "laut Artikel" und genau auf die Aussagen daraus hab ich mich bezogen.

Der "Angler"verbandsvertreter kann ja jederzeit bei der MOZ eine Gegendarstellung veranlassen, wenn er falsch zitiert wurde.

Würde ich sehr gerne bringen.

Immer noch glaube ich daran aber nicht...


Und ich bleibe dabei:
Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass dieser "Angler"verbandsvertreter nirgends mehr ausserhalb seines Heimatgewässer eine Angelerlaubnis bekommt.

Denn da ist er dann ja auch als "Touristenangler" wohl nur ein "Hauptproblem", laut seiner eigenen Aussage....

Und ich setze gerne noch einen drauf:
Vielleicht sind Angler für Verbandler das "Hauptproblem"...

Das Hauptproblem fürs Angeln überhaupt bleiben aber solche Verbandler..


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Hm - auch als Angler darf man sich wohl über das Fehlverhalten einer bestimmten Gruppe von Angelkollegen beschweren, *wenn* dieses denn tatsächlich und nachweisbar vorliegt.

*Oder sollte er es als Angler in dieser Position lieber totschweigen, weil eine angelnde Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt?*

Das kann es doch auch nicht sein.

Wenn´s ein Problem IST (und DAS ist die eigentliche Frage!), dann weiß ich nicht, ob "Verschweigen" dann für einen Mann in dieser Position die richtige Handlungsalternative wäre.

Klar - wenn er sowas ausspricht, dann sollte er es auch belegen können - KANN er das, dann sehe ich in seiner Aussage keinen Grund zur Aufregung!

Kann er das nicht, dann ist er in der Tat ne Wurst.

Aber - ohne da die Fakten zu kennen maße ich mir diesbezüglich kein (vorschnelles) Urteil an.

Petri!

Ernie

PS:

Wenn er anderswo "Touristenangler" ist, dann sollte er es einfach besser machen und sich an bestehende Regeln auch halten.

So sehe ich das und so macht man es einfach auch - das ist für mich, dort wo ich Gast bin, so selbstverständlich, dass es mir schon schwerfällt es überhaupt zu schreiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



> Wenn´s ein Problem IST (und DAS ist die eigentliche Frage!),


Natürlich sind solche Verbände und Funktionäre ein Problem, das ist keine Frage...

Wie gesagt:
Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass dieser "Angler"verbandsvertreter nirgends mehr ausserhalb seines Heimatgewässer eine Angelerlaubnis bekommt.

Denn da ist er dann ja auch als "Touristenangler" wohl nur ein "Hauptproblem", laut seiner eigenen Aussage....

Ausserdem:
Jeder angelt nur noch an seinem Heimat/Vereins/Verbandsgewässer, dann ist das (Haupt)Problem doch schon erledigt.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind solche Verbände und Funktionäre ein Problem, das ist keine Frage...
> 
> Wie gesagt:
> Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass dieser "Angler"verbandsvertreter nirgends mehr ausserhalb seines Heimatgewässer eine Angelerlaubnis bekommt.
> ...



Ja Thomas - wir wissen, was DU DIR wünscht - aber das ist nicht ausschlaggebend - und - auch wenn das jetzt ganz schwer für Dich ist, es gibt da auch durchaus andere Sichtweisen, als die Deine.

#6:q#6

Aber - zur Klarstellung - "wenn s ein Problem ist" bezieht sich in meinem Beitrag schlicht darauf, ob tatsächlich und belegbar die Touristenangler dort sich nicht an grundlegende Regeln halten.

Nur damit das Zitat nicht so in den falschen Kontext gerät.



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Es ist nicht "ein Problem" laut Artikel, sondern "das Hauptproblem"..

Lösung einfach wie gesagt:
Jeder angelt nur noch an seinem Heimat/Vereins/Verbandsgewässer, dann ist das (Haupt)Problem doch schon erledigt.

Und Verbände und Vereine könnten Angler noch besser abzocken und schurigeln als heute schon.

So hat jeder was davon....

oder so..........


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier eine repräsentative Erhebung der Fälle  statt gefunden hat.
Man wird hier wie so oft eher aus dem Bauch heraus argumentiert haben.

Es heisst ja auch, dass unsere ost-europäischen Mitbürger alles für die Pfanne abkloppen. Ohne dies jemals belegen zu können.|supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht "ein Problem" laut Artikel, sondern "das Hauptproblem"..
> 
> Lösung einfach wie gesagt:
> Jeder angelt nur noch an seinem Heimat/Vereins/Verbandsgewässer, dann ist das (Haupt)Problem doch schon erledigt.
> ...



WENN es belegbar dort vor Ort das Hauptproblem ist, dann soll und muss er es auch ansprechen (können / dürfen).

Entspricht dies nicht den Tatsachen, dann ist diese Äußerung ein Skandal.

Solange ich das aber nicht weiß, bilde ich mir da noch kein Urteil.

*Wenn* sich dort die "Touristenangler" wirklich mies benehmen, dann muss man das auch ansprechen und das Problem angehen.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> WENN es belegbar dort vor Ort das Hauptproblem ist, dann soll und muss er es auch ansprechen (können / dürfen).


Sag ich doch, was lange rumschwätzen, gleich lösen das Hauptproblem, bisher haben Verbände doch auch immer schon Probleme "gelöst", wo ohne sie noch nie welche waren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lösung einfach wie gesagt:
> Jeder angelt nur noch an seinem Heimat/Vereins/Verbandsgewässer, dann ist das (Haupt)Problem doch schon erledigt.
> 
> Und Verbände und Vereine könnten Angler noch besser abzocken und schurigeln als heute schon.
> ...


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier eine repräsentative Erhebung der Fälle  statt gefunden hat.
> Man wird hier wie so oft eher aus dem Bauch heraus argumentiert haben.
> 
> Es heisst ja auch, dass unsere ost-europäischen Mitbürger alles für die Pfanne abkloppen. Ohne dies jemals belegen zu können.|supergri





...möglich ist das.

Aber was ist, wenn der Mann weiß, wovon er da spricht und wenn´s dort so ist?

Sollte man ihn dann nicht eher loben, als vorzuverurteilen, OHNE die Fakten zu kennen?

Man sollte ihn höflich bitten, seine in dem Artikel getätigte Äußerung nachvollziehbar zu untermauern - kann er das --> ok - kann er das nicht, dann sollte er sich entschuldigen - keine Frage.

Aber "Glauben" oder "sich nicht vorstellen können, dass" hilft da nicht weiter....!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...möglich ist das.
> 
> Aber was ist, wenn der Mann weiß, wovon er da spricht und wenn´s dort so ist?
> 
> ...



Ernie

ich seh die Sache auch nicht als das "Problem" an. 
Von Aussen ist die Aussage nicht zu überprüfen.
Ich weiss nicht was der Kollege mit dieser Behauptung/ Feststellung sagen wollte. Dafür endet der Artikel leider an dieser Stelle.
Er passt einfach nicht zum Artikel.

Oder will er damit sagen, dass die Touristeangler der Grund sind warum es seit den 90zigern Verbote hagelt?
Keine Ahnung.

Ich kenn eher andere Aussagen.
Touristenangler sind eher verhaltener, unsicherer und somit rücksichtsvoller am Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Es ist vollkommen egal, ob der das so gesagt und wie gemeint hat:
Da steht *öffentlich* von einem "Angler"verbandsvertreter, dass Angler das Hauptproblem sind..

Man hätte statt dessen auch auf erfolgreiche Kontrollarbeit und Prävention und da wünschenswerter Verstärkung hinweisen können und das positiv darstellen in der Öffentlichkeit, statt wieder auf eine (sehr große) Gruppe von Anglern (fast jeder angelt ja auch mal im Urlaub als Tourist) pauschal einzuprügeln.

So braucht sich am Ende keiner wundern, wenn wieder Restriktionen kommen - nicht wegen dem "Hauptproblem Touristenangler", sondern weil Verbandler ihren Schützerkumpels wieder die Munition zum verbieten liefern, statt ihre Kontrollarbeit als erfolgreich darzustellen, weil es immer und in jeder Gesellschaftsgruppe schwarze Schafe gibt..

Wenn ers nicht so gemeint hätte und nicht pauschal Angler als Touristen abqualifizieren will, soll ers in der MOZ ebenso *öffentlich* richtig stellen.

Nur immer weiter so...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lösung einfach wie gesagt:
> Jeder angelt nur noch an seinem Heimat/Vereins/Verbandsgewässer, dann ist das (Haupt)Problem doch schon erledigt.
> 
> Und Verbände und Vereine könnten Angler noch besser abzocken und schurigeln als heute schon.
> ...


----------



## racoon (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Vielleicht drückt der Herr auch nur politisch korrekt aus, welches Problem dort besteht und um welche Gastangler es sich handeln könnte ? Forumsmitglieder, welche dort vor Ort angeln, wohnen und leben wissen, dass dort eine Gattung Gastangler häufig vorkommt, was an der geographischen Lage der Region liegt.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Mich würde konkret interessieren, warum man dort vor Ort die Touristenangler als "Hauptproblem" einstuft.

Die Begründung, welche im Artikel mitgeliefert wird, dass diese "sich oft nicht an grundlegende Regeln halten" ist etwas schwammig und sollte konkret belegt werden können.

Naja - aber vielleicht ist es einfacher, den Mann anzuprangern für seine Aussage, als nachzufragen, warum er diese *so* getätigt hat, wie er es tat?!

Interessant find´ ich´s schon - vielleicht schreibe ich ihm einfach mal und bitte um genauere Erläuterung!?!

Wenn da was kommt, dann teile ich es hier gerne mit!

Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Mich würde konkret interessieren, warum man dort vor Ort die Touristenangler als "Hauptproblem" einstuft.
> 
> Die Begründung, welche im Artikel mitgeliefert wird, dass diese "sich oft nicht an grundlegende Regeln halten" ist etwas schwammig und sollte konkret belegt werden können.
> 
> ...




#6

Mal eine Maßnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wenn ers nicht so gemeint hätte und nicht pauschal Angler als Touristen abqualifizieren will, soll ers in der MOZ ebenso *öffentlich* richtig stellen.

Denn so ist das nun mal - unabhängig von Fakten - in der Öffentlichkeit bereits angelangt.

Daher habe ich mich ja BEWUSST auf den Artikel bezogen, weil die Fakten da  schon keine Rolle mehr spielen, nachdem es so schon öffentlich ist!!


Da gehts nicht ums "recht haben" oder Fakten, sondern das, was das wieder einmal öffentlich anrichtet bzw. schon angerichtet hat ..


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, nur den Artikel. Aber mal als Brandenburger Angler...

1. Der Brandenburger Verband ist einer der besseren. Viele Zumutungen wurden zumindest abgeschwächt. Einiges auch erreicht wie z.B. Verbandsvertragsgewässer, Austauschkarten etc., auch der prüfungslose Zugang zur Angelei.
2. Es ist schon so, dass viele Bestimmungen und Grenzen nicht oder unzureichend gekennzeichnet. Teils, weil die wörtlichen Vereine es nicht tun, teils weil Schilder mutwillig verschwinden. Das macht es schwer und ortsfremde Touris haben es hier doppelt schwer.
3. Kennt einer das Zitat VOLLSTÄNDIG?

Oft habt ihr mit Verbandskritik recht- aber hier ist mir die Faktenlage zu dünn.


----------



## Tomasz (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ich will weder der Zeitungsartikel noch den Beitrag von Thomas kommentieren. Da aber anscheinend ein Interesse an weiterführenden Hintergrundinformationen besteht, kurz meine Kenntnisse dazu.
Das Oderbruch liegt an der polnischen Grenze. Diese Gegend ist u.a. wegen der geografischen Gegebenheiten (Überflutungsgebiet) sehr dünn besiedelt, weshalb man davon ausgehen kann, dass man sich als Angler vor Ort untereinander kennt. Es liegt aber auch noch in einer gut machbaren Entfernung von z.B. Berlin, so dass auch Ortsfremde dort zum Angeln hinfahren. 
Brandenburg hat eines der liberalsten Gesetze, was den Zugang zum Angeln betrifft, dass ich kenne. Diese Gesetzgebung wird auch vom Landesverband massiv unterstützt und gefördert. Man kann z.B. in Brandenburg ohne Lehrgang oder Prüfung auf Friedfische angeln, was ich persönlich auch sehr begrüße, da somit die Einstiegsschwelle sehr niedrig ist und viele Angler und auch angelnde Touristen ins Land kommen und willkommen sind. Der LV gibt an diese "ungeprüften" Angler auch Angelberechtigungen für seine Gewässer aus. Diese vom LV gewollte Regelung ist aber mitunter vor Ort nicht unumstritten, da sie tatsächlich auch mal dazu führen kann, dass Angler ohne Prüfung aus Unwissenheit und Unerfahrenheit "Quatsch" machen. Inwiefern es dabei zu groben Verfehlungen kommt, kann ich  nicht einschätzen, aber bislang bleibt das Interesse des liberalen Zugangs an die Angelgewässer bestehen und wird vom LV weiter gefördert. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass diese Regelung grundsätzlich in Ordnung geht und von der Mehrheit akzeptiert wird. 
Vereinsgewässer, wie man sie aus anderen LV kennt, sind außerdordentlich selten. Die Angelgewässer werden i.d.R. vom LV, Fischern oder Privatpersonen bewirtschaftet.  Die Oder selbst ist in weiten Strecken in der Hand von Fischern, mit denen es aber für Sondervereinbarungen für die Angler gibt. Kontrollen werden i.d.R. nicht von den einzelnen Vereinen sondern von übergeordneten Instanzen durchgeführt, also alle Angler gleichemaßen kontrolliert. Diese Kontrollen werden aber in dieser dünn besiedelten Gegend nur selten durchgeführt. Die Angler vor Ort kennen sich wie eingangs beschrieben sehr gut, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass sie untereinander ganz gut auf sich selbst aufpassen können. 
Das dünn besiedelte Oderbruch stellt eine einzigartige Landschaft dar, die einem gewissen Schutz bedarf. Letztlich auch, weil sie in Teilen tiefer als die Oder selbst liegt und somit immer wieder von Hochwassern heimgesucht wird. U.a. daher gibt es gewisse Beschränkungsmaßnahmen, die nicht immer auf den ersten Blick in einem "deutschwütigen" Schilderwald erkennbar sind. Das ist bei der Größe der Fläche auch schwierig. Es wird also ein wenig Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt. Und es schadet nicht, wenn man sich mit den Bedingungen vor Ort vertraut macht. 

Viele Grüße

Tomasz


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was der Kollege mit dieser Behauptung/ Feststellung sagen wollte. Dafür endet der Artikel leider an dieser Stelle.
> Er passt einfach nicht zum Artikel.


DANKE! #6
 Zumindest einer hat den Artikel gelesen.

 Da wird an diverse Statements einfach so eine Aussage drangehängt.
 Niemand kann damit was anfangen!
 Man kann alles mögliche und unmögliche hinein interpretieren.
 Weiß der Geier, was den Grüßonkel des Verbandes geritten hat, so eine Plattitüde raus zu hauen.
 Entweder hat die Presse den Rest, der der Sache einen Sinn geben könnte (egal in welche Richtung) einfach weggelassen oder der Grüßonkel musste unbedingt mal eine Plattitüde los werden.

 Ich hoffe, dass diejenigen der 76000, die unmittelbar oder mittelbar vom Tourismus leben oder auch ansonsten einfach nur gastfreundlich sind, wie der Brandenburger es im Allgemeinen ist(!!!), ihrem Verbandsdeppen dafür in den Hintern treten.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund, warum Angler(versehentlich oder mit Absicht) gegen Vorschriften verstoßen ist, dass es diese überhaupt gibt.


:q Der war guuuuut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der war guuuuut.




Und ist Tatsache.
Bei der heutigen Regulierungswut ist die Frage allgemein nicht ob man eine Vorschrift missachtet, sondern nur wann!


----------



## Stacker (21. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Hi Thomas,
 kennst Du die Rede vom Leopold? Wohl nicht, sonst bitte die vollständige Rede.
Deine Polemik ist ja manchmal ganz lustig. Hier gehtst Du aber einfach zuweit. 
Mit deiner Stimmungsmache bist Du das das perfekte Werkzeug von"unfähigen Verbänden und verbotsorientierten Schützern".
"Teile und hersche" hieß es schon in der Antike.
Manch einer im "Brandenburger Verband organisierter Angelfischer" nimmt es vielleicht nach der xten Wiederholung persöhnlich.
Das will doch keiner.
Anstatt uns gegenseitig zu "zerfleischen" sollten wir Funktionäre und Verbände( auch Herr Leopold und den"Brandenburger Verband organisierter Angelfischer") dazubringen, ihren Job zumachen.
Anfragen einzelner sind leider zuwenig.

Wie kann man die "Herrschaften" zum Dialog zwingen?

Den Verband aufzulösen halt ich für den falschen Weg. Dann hätten wir Angler gar keine Stimme mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Nochmal:
Ich habe die Zeitung zitiert und das aufgearbeitet, was da öffentlich zu lesen war.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ers nicht so gemeint hätte und nicht pauschal Angler als Touristen abqualifizieren will, soll ers in der MOZ ebenso *öffentlich* richtig stellen.
> 
> Denn so ist das nun mal - unabhängig von Fakten - in der Öffentlichkeit bereits angelangt.
> 
> ...



Und ob "wir" diese Verbände haben oder keinen:
Für Angler hat da eh so oder so keiner eine Stimme, maximal für organisierte Angelfischer, und auch das selten genug.

Die Verbände schreddern ist leider der einzige Weg, da sie gezeigt haben, dass sie zu Reformen unwillig und unfähig sind - und wo altes Gestrüpp wuchert, kann nun mal kein neuer Wald entstehen.

Also muss der alte Schrott erstmal weg:
Auferstehen aus Ruinen.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Stacker schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> kennst Du die Rede vom Leopold? Wohl nicht, sonst bitte die vollständige Rede.
> Deine Polemik ist ja manchmal ganz lustig. Hier gehtst Du aber einfach zuweit.
> Mit deiner Stimmungsmache bist Du das das perfekte Werkzeug von"unfähigen Verbänden und verbotsorientierten Schützern".
> ...




Mal jetzt vom eigentlichen Thema abgesehen.

Lieber keine Stimme haben als eine falsche Stimme.


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ... Da aber anscheinend ein Interesse an weiterführenden Hintergrundinformationen besteht, kurz meine Kenntnisse dazu...


Danke für den informativen Text. #h


 Mir kam noch ein Gedanke bezügl., "Touristen halten sich nicht an Regeln".
Das widerspricht ganz meinen Erfahrungen und der Lebenswirklichkeit.

Wo lässt man denn am ehesten "alle 5e grade sein"?
Dort, wo man nicht erwischt wird!
Und das ist dort, wo man sich gut auskennt, also daheim!

Gerade Touri-Angler haben i.d.R. keine Ahnung über Kontrolldichte & Sanktionsschärfe vor Ort und halten sich deutlich mehr an Regeln (sofern sie sie auch kennen natürlich) als Einheimische, die natürlich wissen, dass z.B. evtl. verbotenes Schleppfischen, Lebendköfi, o.ä. vor Ort stillschweigend geduldet wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ob "wir" diese Verbände haben oder keinen:
> Für Angler hat da eh so oder so keiner eine Stimme, maximal für organisierte Angelfischer, und auch das selten genug.



Ein wenig OT, aber...

Eventuell sollte man per Gerichtbeschluss den DAFV zwingen, seinen Namen in DOAFV (O für organisierte Angelfischer) umzubenennen  Ich schäme mich mittlerweile, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass man mich mit denen in Verbindung bringt. Ich bin einfach nur Angler und keiner von denen....


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Zum einen so, zum Anderen so. Also ich weiß das das nicht nur ein Brandenburger Problem ist. Aber wenn ich als Angler auf der Westbrandenburgischen Seenplatte erleben muss, das Touris aus Deutschlands größter Irrenanstalt, Berlin, daher kommen und sich nicht die Bohne um irgendwelche Regeln kümmern, dann schwillt mir und nicht nur mir, der Kamm. Bestes Beispiel, Ich stehe im Laden um ein wenig dumm zu Quatschen und da kommen drei Touris rein. Die kaufen sich jeweils drei Wochenkarten. Soweit noch alles Ok. Dann bemerken unsere drei Wachkomapatienten, das sie ja "Nur" einen Hecht oder einen Zander pro Tag und Nase entnehmen dürfen. Was kommt als nächster Satz? Na dann müssen wir wohl noch ein weiteres Boot mieten, in dem die Frauen sitzen um dann auf Zuruf den Fang zu übernehmen. Weil man ja hier noch einen guten Hechtbestand vorfindet, der unbedingt zu Bouletten verarbeitet werden will. Auf meinen Hinweiß, das man doch dafür auch Brassen nehmen könnte, wurde ich nur mit Verachtung belegt. Davon haben wir hier nämlich mehr als genug. 
Oder auch das die Angelzeiten nicht eingehalten werden. Als Eingeborener wirst du hier richtig hart bestraft, wenn du die Angelzeit ( eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist Schluss) überschreitest. Einen Kumpel von mir wurden 300 Euro aufgebrummt. Als Touri hast du fast nichts zu befürchten, weil die sich dann lauthals an die Tourismusbüros wenden und sich beschweren, wieso sie denn hier so schikaniert würden. Aber wie schon geschrieben, das ist ja nicht nur hier so, aber hier wird dieses Tabu auch angesprochen.
Ach und um eines gleich mal vorne weg zu nehmen. Die eingeborenen Angler sind häufig nicht einen Deut besser, die werden nur härter bestraft, ob ihre Wissenheit um die Regeln.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

@ Thomas. Die Zeitungen kürzen auch sehr gerne Aussagen, die ihnen so nicht in den Kram oder in voller Länge nicht mehr in den Artikel passen. Dann kommt es auch schon mal vor das die eine oder andere Aussage einen völlig anderen Klang hat, als wie sie ausgesprochen wurde. Besonders die MAZ ist das sehr schnell bei der Sache.


----------



## vermesser (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also ich weiß das das nicht nur ein Brandenburger Problem ist. Aber wenn ich als Angler erleben muss, das Touris aus Deutschlands größter Irrenanstalt, Berlin, Daher kommen und sich nicht die Bohne um irgendwelche Regeln kümmern, dann schwillt mir und nicht nur mir, der Kamm.



Danke! Genau das ist nämlich häufiger gern das Problem. Jeder Frühjahr das gleiche Theater...kaum gibts Besatz jedweder Art, schon hängen die Bouletten (JA, genau die Berliner!! Sorry, is so, sagt das Kennzeichen) in trauter Eintracht mit den einheimischen unbelehrbaren Opis an jedem Tümpel und kloppen grade so maßige Karpfen ab. Fangbegrenzung??? Wat dat? Man hat ja BEZAHLT!! Eine Kontrolle gibts die nicht, zumal die Fangmenge im Auto nicht kontrollierbar ist.

Das gleiche mit den Hechten, ich kenn hier Seen, da fallen die TOURIS (die haben Autos, die haben Kennzeichen, das sind keine Einheimischen) gleich Anfang, Mitte April ein, um die frisch abgelaichten, spindeldürren Hechte umzuhauen #q#q . Da sind ganze Flotten fragwürdiger Wassergefährte unterwegs. Natürlich schert man sich auch einen Scheixx um Befahrensregeln und Zufahrten!! Man müsste sein Gerümpel und den Fisch ja tragen!

Wenn das im beschriebenen Fall ähnlich ist und die Aussage ein wenig verkürzt wird, kommt genau das dabei raus.

Der Witz is, dass wir in Brandenburg und MV schon teils sehr anglerfreundliche Regeln haben, die Idioten aber dafür sorgen, dass die früher oder später verschwinden werden!! Dummerweise nehmen sich in der Blödheit allerdings Einheimische und Touris teils wenig. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass die laxen Regeln und mangelnden Kontrollen einen bestimmten Typus magisch anziehen...

Da kann man mit Verbandskritik um sich hauen bis zum Geht- nicht- mehr!! Eventuell sind es TATSACHEN?? Nur verkürzt??


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> Danke! Genau das ist nämlich häufiger gern das Problem. Jeder Frühjahr das gleiche Theater...kaum gibts Besatz jedweder Art, schon hängen die Bouletten (JA, genau die Berliner!! Sorry, is so, sagt das Kennzeichen) in trauter Eintracht mit den einheimischen unbelehrbaren Opis an jedem Tümpel und kloppen grade so maßige Karpfen ab. Fangbegrenzung??? Wat dat? Man hat ja BEZAHLT!! Eine Kontrolle gibts die nicht, zumal die Fangmenge im Auto nicht kontrollierbar ist.
> 
> Das gleiche mit den Hechten, ich kenn hier Seen, da fallen die TOURIS (die haben Autos, die haben Kennzeichen, das sind keine Einheimischen) gleich Anfang, Mitte April ein, um die frisch abgelaichten, spindeldürren Hechte umzuhauen #q#q . Da sind ganze Flotten fragwürdiger Wassergefährte unterwegs. Natürlich schert man sich auch einen Scheixx um Befahrensregeln und Zufahrten!! Man müsste sein Gerümpel und den Fisch ja tragen!
> 
> ...



Was glaubst Du was in der Touristenhochburg Ruhrgebiet los ist wenn Besatz vorgenommen wird?
Es vergeht keine Stunde und es ist Volksfest an besagter Stelle.

Vom Besatz im Vereinstümpeln rede ich mal besser nicht.


----------



## Lommel (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> . Da sind ganze Flotten fragwürdiger Wassergefährte unterwegs. Natürlich schert man sich auch einen Scheixx um Befahrensregeln und Zufahrten!! Man müsste sein Gerümpel und den Fisch ja tragen!


 
Man sollte dem Touri aber dann auch die Gelegenheit geben, diese besagten Regeln auch einzuhalten. Tomasz hat ja erklärt warum Schilder fehlen, das verstehe ich auch. Schön wäre es wenn man dann wenigstens eine Landkarte bekäme in denen die Wirtschatfswege, Wiesen etc. die man nicht betreten sollte auch eingezeichnet sind. Und zwar so das auch der DAT (Dümmste anzunehmende Tourie) in der Lage ist verbotene Parkplätze und Zufahrtswege als solche zu erkennen.


----------



## vermesser (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Da haste schon Recht Lommel. Hab ich einem vorherigen Post auch schon selber geschrieben.

Allerdings finde ich Schranken am Waldweg nebst dem zugehörigen Schild doch recht eindeutig, oder??

Und am Ende sind es immer DIE Angler. 

Jut, führt auch zu weit vom Thema weg.


----------



## Lommel (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Klar, ne Schranke sollte verständlich genug sein 

Wenn der Landesverbandschef aber das Fehlverhalten der Touris thematisiert, sollte er sich die Frage gefallen lassen, was er denn konkret dafür tut, das so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt bzw. minimiert wird.

Ne vernünftige Karte (gerne auch gegen Aufpreis) fällt doch wohl in seinen Kompetenzbereich.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Na hier bei uns zum Beispiel sind dem Verband ziemlich die Hände gebunden. In dem Gewässern des LAVB hat der verband das Sagen und der kontrolliert auch regelmäßig und stellenweise auch recht streng. Aber wen kontrolliert er denn? Die Eingeborenen, weil die Touris unsere Ex-DAV Gewässer in der Regel nicht kennen und glücklicherweise in der Regel auch den weg dorthin nicht finden. Also werden dort meistens die heimischen Vertreter unserer Art besucht. Aber in den Gewässern der Fischereigenossenschaft, gibt es nur einen hauptamtlichen Aufseher, der mal eben geschätzte 65-70 Kilometer an Fluss, plus die ganzen Seen beackern soll. Wie soll das gehen??? Die FSG ist hier zu Bequem noch einen oder zwei weitere Aufseher einzustellen, weil das ja ihren wirtschaftlichen Ertrag mindern würde, obwohl es ja eigentlich in ihrem eigenem Interesse ist, das stärker Kontrolliert wird. Aber wie schon geschrieben. wird ein Touri hochgenommen, geht der zum Touristenbüro und beschwert sich und alles wird fallen gelassen oder den heimischen angehängt. dann sind wir es alle gewesen, die Bösen Angler, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten wollen. 
Wobei dann eben noch unsere eigenen Idioten dazu kommen, die einen richtig in die Schei..e reiten.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also ich weiß das das nicht nur ein Brandenburger Problem ist. Aber wenn ich als Angler auf der Westbrandenburgischen Seenplatte erleben muss, das Touris aus Deutschlands größter Irrenanstalt, Berlin, Daher kommen und sich nicht die Bohne um irgendwelche Regeln kümmern, dann schwillt mir und nicht nur mir, der Kamm.



Und das ist so, weil es immer noch Meinungen wie diese gibt:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Professor Tinca schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der einzige Grund, warum Angler(versehentlich oder mit Absicht) gegen Vorschriften verstoßen, ist dass es diese überhaupt gibt.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, was daran gut war. Ein großer Teil von uns (Anglern) hat leider einfach kein Hirn. Das sieht man immer wieder am Wasser und kann es hier seitenweise nachlesen.
Aber es freut mich, in diesem Thread zu lesen, dass die Mehrzahl der Leute die Problematik differenziert betrachtet, und nicht im Angesicht der vielzitierten "Einschränkungen" stupide drauf lospoltert.
Ich finde es jedenfalls übertrieben, EINEN Satz aus irgend einem lokalen online-Blatt so aufzubauschen - zumal aus dem Artikel nicht mal hervorgeht, ob es sich um ein Zitat oder die Auffassung des Autors handelt. 
Aber: Der Touristenfischereischein, wie eingangs vermutet, kann auch nicht gemeint sein, weil es den (meines Wissens nach) in Brandenburg nicht gibt. Also ist die Kritik an dem Satz vermutlich nicht ganz unbegründet. Mangels der Aussagekraft des Artikels sollte man aber erstmal die Intention des Urhebers in Erfahrung bringen, bevor man lauthals den Skandal verkündet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil von uns (Anglern) hat leider einfach kein Hirn.




Da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu.
Und da du den Sinn der Aussage offebsichtlich nicht verstehst, nochmal langsam zum Mitmeißeln.
In unserer überregulierten Zeit ist es nur ein Frage der Zeit bis man irgendwo irgend eine nutzlose Vorschrift übertritt.
Das ist sicher jedem schonmal passiert und passiert täglich tausendfach. Sind diese Menschen deshalb bescheuert?
Nein, die Vorschriften engen sie sie zu sehr ein aber es gibt Leute die klatschen Beifall und beweisen wer die oben Zitierten sind. 

Um die Kurve zurück zum Angeln zu kriegen - um in der Natur ein paar Fische zu fangen braucht man das Hirn aber auch nicht zwingend. Immerhin konnten Menschen das schon vor tausenden Jahren und die wussten weit weniger als wir heute(aber sicher mehr über die Natur). Kann also nicht so schwer sein.

Es gibt auch keinen vernünftigen Grund Menschen den Zugang zur Natur zu verwehren, die sie nur sanft und für den Eigenbedarf nutzen wollen(angeln, spazieren, Pilze sammeln, jagen usw.).

Kommerz und Industrialisierung allein sind schädlich für die Natur und gehören ausgesperrt.


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ein wunderschönes Beispiel für eine solche Überregulierung:


Riesenangler schrieb:


> Oder auch das die Angelzeiten nicht eingehalten werden. Als Eingeborener wirst du hier richtig hart bestraft, wenn du die Angelzeit ( eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist Schluss) überschreitest. Einen Kumpel von mir wurden 300 Euro aufgebrummt. Als Touri hast du fast nichts zu befürchten, weil die sich dann lauthals an die Tourismusbüros wenden und sich beschweren, wieso sie denn hier so schikaniert würden.


Wieso zur Hölle soll man nur bis 1 Std. nach Sonnenuntergang angeln dürfen?!
Ich kenne solch schwachsinnige Regelungen aus BB auch ...und kein Schwein, weder Einheimischer noch Tourist hält sich daran.
Wenn dann Verstösse bei Touris tatsächlich milder bis gar nicht geahndet werden sollten ist das natürlich so eine Sache, aber die Regelung an sich ist völliger Bullshit und sollte bekämpft werden und nicht irgendeine Gruppe von beiden, die sich alle nicht dran halten.

Aber der Deutsche im allgemeinen und der Angler im speziellen schreit ja nach Regulierung & Verboten.


----------



## Sharpo (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Beispiel für eine solche Überregulierung:
> 
> Wieso zur Hölle soll man nur bis 1 Std. nach Sonnenuntergang angeln dürfen?!
> Ich kenne solch schwachsinnige Regelungen aus BB auch ...und kein Schwein, weder Einheimischer noch Tourist hält sich daran.
> ...



Weil die Damen und Herren kein Bock haben Abends im Dunkeln die Angler zu kontrollieren.

Diese Diskussionen kenn ich.  :q


----------



## Windelwilli (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil die Damen und Herren kein Bock haben Abends im Dunkeln die Angler zu kontrollieren.
> 
> Diese Diskussionen kenn ich.  :q



Neenee, das NAV ist hier wegen dem blöden Koppelfischereirecht.
Wären sich die Fischer alle einig, könnten wir hier auch Nachtangeln. Aber das wird wohl erst passieren, wenn es keine Aale und Zander mehr gibt die die Angler den Fischern wegfangen könnten.:c


----------



## Elbangler_70 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Regeln und Gesetze kann man erlassen so viel man will (sind auch schnell geschrieben). 

Eine Regel ist jedoch nur so gut wie sie auch durchgesetzt wird. Es reichen m.M. einige wenige Regeln. Diese umgesetzt und es geht viel ruhiger zu. Leider geht der Trend mehr in Richtung Regeln. An der Durchsetzung mangelt es meistens...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Meine Frösche, hier hat sich einiges an Landeiern versammelt, denen der Güllegeruch zu Kopfe gestiegen scheint. Seit mal froh, dass Euch die Städter die öffentliche Daseinsvorsorge bezahlen, sonst könntet ihr wirklich bald durch den Wald stiebeln und Beeren und Wurzeln sammeln. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: bei solchen Naturschutz vs. Angeln Diskussionen geht es doch um immer um zwei Themen, wild parken und Müll. Beides sieht man an der Oder ständig - a) weil Parkplätze nicht ausgewiesen sind und b) weil manchen Zeitgenossen offenbar auch die Landluft schadet. Man kann es natürlich auf die Touristen schieben und in dünn besiedelten Landstrichen wie der Oder trifft man da mit Sicherheit auch öfter mal ins Schwarze. Wobei Tourist hier wohl weit zu fassen ist - das kann schon 10km weiter beginnen. Ah, fremdes Auto im Dorf...


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

@ Kaulbarschspezi. Deine erste Aussage mit der Daseinsberechtigung die angeblich von den Städtern für uns Landeier bezahlt würde und auch deine Bemerkung über den Güllegeruch habe ich mal überlesen. Genau so gut könnte ich vermuten, das du zu viel an den Auspuffen der Autos geschnüffelt hat. Fakt ist, wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten würden, Einheimisch wie Touris, dann wäre alles kein Ding. Tun sie aber nicht. 
 Zu der Nachtangelei ist zu sagen, das diese in den Wassern des LAVB absolut erlaubt ist, aber eben in den Gewässern der FSG nicht. 
 Wobei man darf, wenn man den will, auch eine Nachtangelgenehmigung bei den Fischern erwerben, um dann damit auf ausgesuchten Strecken, also nicht überall,  in der Nacht zu Angeln. Aber die kostet auf das Jahr noch einmal so viel wie die eigentliche Jahreskarte. Und soviel wollen die meisten dann den Fischern doch nicht in den Rachen werfen. Also wird halt schwarz geangelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wie? 
Organisierte Brandenburger Angelfischer würden tatsächlich schwarz angeln?

ooooch nö, oder?

Das Hauptproblem sind doch laut Bericht die Touristenangler....

Wurde die Veröffentlichung inzwischen eigentlich schon richtig gestellt, hat der Verbandsvertreter dazu nochmal was in der MOZ geäussert, oder steht das da weiterhin so?



PS:
Und bitte auch bei Emotionen nicht persönlich werden in der Diskussion hier.
Danke..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Zu der Nachtangelei ist zu sagen, das diese in den Wassern des LAVB absolut erlaubt ist, aber eben in den Gewässern der FSG nicht.


 
Es geht weder um die FSG noch ums Nachtangeln noch um irgendwelche Fischer-Pächter-Angler-Problematiken, die im Hintergrund solcher bekloppten Regeln bei Euch stehen. Sondern um Angeln und Naturschutz an der Oder. |rolleyes


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

@ Thomas völlig falsch verstanden. Oder auch richtig und ich habe deinen Scherz nicht sofort verstanden. 
Und Kaulbarschspezi, hier im Trööt ging es eben nicht um irgendwelche Regeln an der Oder, sondern um eine Aussage des Verbandschef des LAVB über die Touris. Wobei ich ja immer noch glaube das diese Aussage von der Zeitung aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.
 Und ich habe eben nur mal ein Beispiel genannt, um die Problematik, sofern da eine Besteht die man eben nicht lösen könnte, anschaulich zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



> Und Kaulbarschspezi, hier im Trööt ging es eben nicht um irgendwelche Regeln an der Oder, sondern um eine Aussage des Verbandschef des LAVB über die Touris.


Nein!

Es ging um die bis dato meines Wissens immer noch vom Verband unwidersprochene Veröffentlichung, in der "Touristenangler" verunglimpft wurden.

Nicht (alleine) um die Aussage als solche, um die unwidersprochene Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Papperlapapp. Im verlinkten Artikel geht es um eine sehr spezifische Oderproblematik. Und in diesem Zusammenhang wird irgendeine Verbandstype in sehr verkürzter Form zitiert. Wer die Oder kennt, weiß auch, dass die die Mehrzahl der Angler dort wohl keine 70jährigen Anwohner sind. Man kann natürlich aufbauschen und generalisieren und alle möglichen Problematiken in andern Regionen in diesem Kontext reflektieren und sich aufregen. Wird nur dem Artikel nicht gerecht. Aber man ist ja hier nichts anderes gewohnt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Und in meinem von mir dazu geschriebenen und hier vorab veröffentlichten Artikel gehts, wie ich es geschrieben habe, um die unwidersprochene Veröffentlichung in der MOZ - das habe ich im Thread schon ausgeführt und so erklärt - und ich weiss das wirklich, weil ich es selber mit der Intention wie genannt geschrieben habe..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ist ja auch ein schlechter Artikel, weil er den Kontext vollkommen außer acht lässt und auf plumpe Stimmungsmache setzt. Aber man kennt das ja...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Geb ich Dir recht, die einseitige, plumpe Stimmungsmache in der MOZ gegen Touristenangler fand ich auch schlecht...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Dann beschwer Dich bei der MOZ, dass die Wiedergabe des Interviews vermeintlich nicht journalistischen Standards entsprechen könnte. Darüber, dass die MOZ so eine Aussage von landesweiter, gar bundesweiter Bedeutung einfach im Regionalteil an eine Lokalproblematik anhängt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wäre Job des LV-Vertreters, wenn der nicht pauschal Touristenangler verunglimpfen will, nicht meiner.

Darum gehts ja.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Mein ich doch, mit aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Wir alle habe doch nur das Gelesen, was in der Zeitung stand. Keiner von uns war selber anwesend, als der Funktionär sich äußerte. Von daher meckern wir über eine Aussage, von der keiner weiß ob sie so oder so auch getätigt wurde, von der aber jeder weiß, wie sie so in der Zeitung abgedruckt wurde. Alles andere auch meine Beispiele sind hier eigentlich völlig Nebensächlich. Und ich kenne unsere Zeitungen , besonders die Märkische Allgemeine, und die sind schnell bei der Sache, wenn es darum geht, Aussagen zu kürzen oder verändert einzusetzen, damit es ihnen in den Kram passt oder in den Artikel, weil vielleicht man sonst den umfang von ich sage mal jetzt zehn Zeilen sprengen würde. Und ganz schlimm und das könnte ja auch sein, ist der Redakteur eventuell Mitglied bei irgendwelchen Schutzverbänden, die sich das Weltverbessern auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben. Weiß man es? Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Eben - und deswegen müsste der genannte LV-Vertreter das aus der Welt schaffen (Gegendarstellung z. B.) , wenn er es nicht als allgemeine Verunglimpfung gemeint hätte.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mein ich doch, mit aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Wir alle habe doch nur das Gelesen, was in der Zeitung stand.



Da geb ich Dir Recht, nur dass in der Zeitung ein klarer Zusammenhang besteht - ein Verbandsvertreter wird im Kontext der Schilderung eines lokalen Problems an der Oder zitiert. Das Zitat selbst ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht grundfalsch, wie jeder, der die Oder kennt, weiß. 

Aus diesem Zusammenhang reißen andere diese Aussage...


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Seht ihr, da sind wir doch gar nicht so weit aus einander mit unseren Ansichten.
Was mache ich hier überhaupt??? Ich wollte schon längst auf dem See sein und Hechte drehen. Tschüss.


----------



## Alphadock (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ohne alle Beiträge gelesen zu haben, ich bin der Meinung, Touristen fallen einfach mehr auf und werden öfters kontrolliert als die einheimischen. Würde man eine längere Zeit immer gleich viele Touristen und Einheimische kontrollieren, bin ich der Meinung, würden gleich viele Verstöße durchschnittlich stattfinden. 

Klar, ein Angler der schon seit 10 Jahren oder mehr dabei ist wird keine Verstöße mehr machen. Aber ich glaube jeder Angler der mal anfängt macht in dieser Zeit Fehler. Bei der Prüfung gibt es ja keine Praxis, es wird zum Beispiel nicht gezeigt wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet, theoretisch wird es erklärt, aber praktisch mal das Gefühl geben wie stark man den Totschläger einsetzen muss und wie fest man zustechen muss damit man nicht irgendwelche Innereien verletzt, das gibt es nicht. Und das ist meine Meinung als Noch-Nicht-Angler.

Auch gibt es glaub ich keine Broschüre über Schonzeiten/größen und Schutzgebiete an dem Ort  wo man den Tourischein erwirbt. Gibt ja Gewässer die das abweichend vom Land machen. Kann mich dabei auch irren.


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Alphadock schrieb:


> Ohne alle Beiträge gelesen zu haben, ich bin der Meinung, Touristen fallen einfach mehr auf und werden öfters kontrolliert als die einheimischen. Würde man eine längere Zeit immer gleich viele Touristen und Einheimische kontrollieren, bin ich der Meinung, würden gleich viele Verstöße durchschnittlich stattfinden.
> 
> Klar, ein Angler der schon seit 10 Jahren oder mehr dabei ist wird keine Verstöße mehr machen. Aber ich glaube jeder Angler der mal anfängt macht in dieser Zeit Fehler. Bei der Prüfung gibt es ja keine Praxis, es wird zum Beispiel nicht gezeigt wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet, theoretisch wird es erklärt, aber praktisch mal das Gefühl geben wie stark man den Totschläger einsetzen muss und wie fest man zustechen muss damit man nicht irgendwelche Innereien verletzt, das gibt es nicht. Und das ist meine Meinung als Noch-Nicht-Angler.
> 
> Auch gibt es glaub ich keine Broschüre über Schonzeiten/größen und Schutzgebiete an dem Ort  wo man den Tourischein erwirbt. Gibt ja Gewässer die das abweichend vom Land machen. Kann mich dabei auch irren.




Gerade die alten Hasen scheixxen auf so manche Vorschrift. Nicht die "Neulinge". Denn die kennen meistens die Fischereiaufseher etc. nicht. Sind nicht unbedingt per Du mit denen.
Mein pers. Erfahrung.


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Meine Rede.
 Fehler aus Unwissen sind das eine, "halten sich nicht an regeln" meint aber wohl eher bewusste Regelübertretungen.
 Und da sehe ich auch eher Einheimische, egal in welcher Region.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo lässt man denn am ehesten "alle 5e grade sein"?
> Dort, wo man nicht erwischt wird!
> Und das ist dort, wo man sich gut auskennt, also daheim!
> 
> Gerade Touri-Angler haben i.d.R. keine Ahnung über Kontrolldichte & Sanktionsschärfe vor Ort und halten sich deutlich mehr an Regeln (sofern sie sie auch kennen natürlich) als Einheimische, die natürlich wissen, dass z.B. evtl. verbotenes Schleppfischen, Lebendköfi, o.ä. vor Ort stillschweigend geduldet wird.


----------



## F.Fritz (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Dann gebt euch doch mal einen Ruck! Statt hier tagelang zu diskutieren, könnte ein kurzes Telefonat so Einiges klären, Ross und Reiter sind im Artikel ja benannt und Telefonflatrates gibt es verbreitet auch.  ...

Zum Thema Touristenangler möchte ich nur kurz anmerken, dass ich selbst Gast in Meck-Pom und Sachsen in diesem Jahr war.
Die vorhergehende Recherche war nicht einfach und am Gewässer selbst stellten sich durch Gespräche mit Mitanglern neue Aspekte ein, die nirgens nachzulesen waren, jedenfalls so gut versteckt, dass die Informationen im Vorhinein nicht gesehen werden konnten.

Die Hauptfragen sind immer was darf man, was nicht, wo wird gefangen.

Versucht doch mal herauszubekommen, was am L03-130 los ist und ob ihr da am kommenden Wochenende angeln gehen könntet. ( Nagut, eventuell sind die da schon fertig, also war Angeln am 15-16.11. dort praktisch möglich?)


----------



## dieteraalland (25. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ein wenig OT, aber...
> 
> Eventuell sollte man per Gerichtbeschluss den DAFV zwingen, seinen Namen in DOAFV (O für organisierte Angelfischer) umzubenennen  Ich schäme mich mittlerweile, wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass man mich mit denen in Verbindung bringt. Ich bin einfach nur Angler und keiner von denen....



was hast du gegen organisierte angler ;+
meinst du ,du wärest ein besseer mensch weil du unorganisiert bist |kopfkrat
ich finde deine ausdrucksweise gegenüber deiner anglerkollegen, die sich aus irgend einem grund einem verein angeschlossen haben unterste schublade 
bedenke das auch unsere mitmenschen die der anglerschaft nicht hold sind mitlesen, solche aussagen wie du sie von dir gibst sind natürlich futter für diese weltverbesserer.


----------



## Stipperolli (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wo ist denn mein Beitrag??
Kritik ist hier wohl nicht erwünscht, wer nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt wird gelöscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Da, wo er hingehört:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4249869#post4249869


----------



## Sachsenfischer (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Der LAV Brandenburg sollte sich lieber um die Schulung seiner eigenen Mitglieder bemühen! Als Staatl. FA muss ich wöchentlich Mitglieder des DAFV Brandenburg von Gewässern in Sachsen verweisen! Diese Angler wollen nicht begreifen, dass man in Sachsen gesetzlich nur mit 2 Ruten angeln kann! ;+#:


*ES IST NICHT ÜBERALL BERLIN !  *|uhoh:


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Sachsenfischer schrieb:


> Der LAV Brandenburg sollte sich lieber um die Schulung seiner eigenen Mitglieder bemühen! Als Staatl. FA muss ich wöchentlich Mitglieder des DAFV Brandenburg von Gewässern in Sachsen verweisen! Diese Angler wollen nicht begreifen, dass man in Sachsen gesetzlich nur mit 2 Ruten angeln kann! ;+#:
> 
> 
> *ES IST NICHT ÜBERALL BERLIN !  *|uhoh:




Brandenburg ist NICHT Berlin |krach: und das ist auch gut so  .

In Brandenburg ist das Angeln auch nur mit zwei Ruten zulässig, was im Berliner Menschenzoo so geht, is mir egal  .

Also adressier das richtig :vik: .


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Teutschlant, einich Anglerland - so sind se halt, die organisierten Angelfischer:
Nicht nur, das sie auch richtige Angler drangsalieren, sie gehen auch untereinander aufeinander los, wie man hier sehr schön sehen kann ....
;-))))))))))))))


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

#6 jawoll Brandenburg ist nicht Berlin und so soll es auch bleiben :k 
 Ich liebe mein schönes Brandenburgerland ,hier scheint die Sonne am schönsten ,hier lässt es sich auch am allerbesten 
 auf der ganzen Welt angeln.
 Kommt uns doch alle mal besuchen |wavey: aber lasst um himmels
 Willen euren Angelkram zu hause noch mehr Angeldruck 
 wollen unsere Fische nicht 
 und noch eins seht es euch als Ehre an wenn wir mal bei 
 Euch Urlaub machen und da auch angeln :m
 Ihr könnt von uns nur lernen #6
 aber hoffentlich nicht unsere Ungastlichkeit und der Futterneid |uhoh: der ist bei uns genetisch bedingt :q
 Aber mal ganz im ernst -"es ist zum K. ä Erbrechen"


----------



## Koalabaer (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



thanatos schrieb:


> #
> Ich liebe mein schönes Brandenburgerland ,hier scheint die Sonne am schönsten ,hier lässt es sich auch am allerbesten
> auf der ganzen Welt angeln.



sagen wir mal so: die Bedingungen hier zu angeln, entsprechen in etwa denen, wie im restlichen Europa! #6

Zu verdanken haben wir Brandenburger ,,organisierte Angelfischer'' es den richtigen Anglern... welche durch schwätzen ohne Ende... letztendlich zu diesen Bedingungen geführt haben. 

Danke ihr ,,richtigen Angler'' für diese Leistung. #6

PS: wie definiert man eigentlich ,,richtige Angler''?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jose (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



thanatos schrieb:


> ...Ich liebe mein schönes Brandenburgerland ,hier scheint die Sonne am schönsten ,hier lässt es sich auch am allerbesten auf der ganzen Welt angeln...




noch nicht weit rumgekommen, ne? |rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Jose schrieb:


> noch nicht weit rumgekommen, ne? |rolleyes



Der war echt gut. :q


----------



## Koalabaer (13. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der war echt gut. :q



scheinst ja auch nicht weit rumgekommen zu sein... oder wie erklärst du die Vorbereitungslehrgang/Prüfungspflicht in Bayern. :vik:

Ohne(Prüfung), bekommt man es einfach nicht in die Birne sagt man? ...da in Franken/Bayern? #h


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> scheinst ja auch nicht weit rumgekommen zu sein... oder wie erklärst du die Vorbereitungslehrgang/Prüfungspflicht in Bayern. :vik:
> 
> Ohne(Prüfung), bekommt man es einfach nicht in die Birne sagt man? ...da in Franken/Bayern? #h
> 
> ...



Ich stamme aus Weißwasser. #h


----------



## Koalabaer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich stamme aus Weißwasser. #h



Schlesien #6... äh jetzt ja Sachsen! 
selbst dort ging es ja ohne Prüfung!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

:e Asche auf mein Haupt ,aber ein bischen Lokalpatriotismus
      darf doch wohl sein 
 so unkompliziert wie in der Ostzone wird es wohl nie mehr 
 werden ,war eins der wenigen Dinge nicht besch...
 waren. |bigeyes
 Zum Raubfischangeln und Salmoniden angeln mußte aber auch eine Prüfung ablegen.
 Für´s Friedfischangeln bekommt man hier aber auch eine 
 Karte ohne Prüfungsnachweis (ob in allen Fischereirevieren
 weis ich allerdings nicht.
 Jeden falls ich finde es verwerflich Anglern aus andere 
 Bundesländern nicht die gleichen Rechte einzuräumen wie 
 den ortsansässigen das ist kein fair Play :r
 P.S. rumgekommen bin ich schon ein wenig aber nicht
 in Westdeutschland da war es auch nicht einfach mal so ne 
 Tageskarte zu bekommen.#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Zu verdanken haben wir Brandenburger ,,organisierte Angelfischer'' es den richtigen Anglern... welche durch schwätzen ohne Ende... letztendlich zu diesen Bedingungen geführt haben.
> 
> Danke ihr ,,richtigen Angler'' für diese Leistung. #6
> 
> ...


 
 Du verwechselst hier etwas! Denn eine Frau Dr. schrieb mal so in etwa "nur organisierte Angler sind richtige Angler". Somit müsstest Du da nachfragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Das alles zeigt einfach eines:
Wie einig, solidarisch etc. die organisierten Angelfischer untereinander sind - kein Wunder, wenn da die Verbände nix hinkriegen (können)....


----------



## Dorschfutzi (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alles zeigt einfach eines:
> Wie einig, solidarisch etc. die organisierten Angelfischer untereinander sind - kein Wunder, wenn da die Verbände nix hinkriegen (können)....



*Darum bin ich in keinen Verein mehr, alles nur ein Suppenclub. :vik: *​


----------



## Norbi (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alles zeigt einfach eines:
> Wie einig, solidarisch etc. die organisierten Angelfischer untereinander sind - kein Wunder, wenn da die Verbände nix hinkriegen (können)....



Das sind Terroristen einer besonderen Art:m


----------



## Koalabaer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alles zeigt einfach eines:
> Wie einig solidarisch etc. die organisierten Angelfischer untereinander sind - kein Wunder, wenn da die Verbände nix hinkriegen (können)....



wie einig- solidarisch die Ossis sind, zeigt sich im Abkommen... für paar Euros den jeweils ,, anderen'' Gewässerfonds beangeln zu können! Kam da nicht auch ein Wessi LV dazu? #6




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst hier etwas! Denn eine Frau Dr. schrieb mal so in etwa "nur organisierte Angler sind richtige Angler". Somit müsstest Du da nachfragen...



Nicht ich, sondern Du. Thomas möchte als ,,richtiger Angler'' nicht in den gleichen Topf mit organisierten Angelfischern geworfen werden. 
Bedeutet: nicht organisiert ist gleich besser, richtiger oder sonst was?



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Nicht ich, sondern Du. Thomas möchte als ,,richtiger Angler'' nicht in den gleichen Topf mit organisierten Angelfischern geworfen werden.
> Bedeutet: nicht organisiert ist gleich besser, richtiger oder sonst was?



Siehe, denn das war und ist der Anlass für meine Unterscheidung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Ich bin für die  organisierten Angler da, und nicht für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler  zu sein, weil er mal eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat".*
> Mit diesen markigen Worten, sinngemäß, hat sich Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan (FDP) nach Angaben von Teilnehmern, im Anschluss Ihrer Wahl zur Präsidentin des DAFV, gegenüber den Delegierten des VDSF für Ihr Amt positioniert.





Koalabaer schrieb:


> wie einig- solidarisch die Ossis sind, zeigt sich im Abkommen.


Siehe:


Sachsenfischer schrieb:


> Der LAV Brandenburg sollte sich lieber um die Schulung seiner eigenen Mitglieder bemühen! Als Staatl. FA muss ich wöchentlich Mitglieder des DAFV Brandenburg von Gewässern in Sachsen verweisen! Diese Angler wollen nicht begreifen, dass man in Sachsen gesetzlich nur mit 2 Ruten angeln kann! ;+#:
> 
> 
> *ES IST NICHT ÜBERALL BERLIN !  *|uhoh:



Und das hat rein gar nix mit Ossi/Wessi zu tun:
Die Wessis (Ex-VDSF meinst Du wohl eher) waren schlicht zu blöde, und haben sich schon seit Jahrzehnten von ihren Verbänden in die Falle "besser schützen als Angeln" treiben zu lassen.

Und die Ossis (Du meinst wohl Ex-DAV) waren schlicht so blöde und haben daraus nix gelernt, und sind einstimmig (und trotz aller Warnungen) in diesen VDSF eingetreten, der sich dann in DAFV umbenannte.

KEINER der organisierten (Wessi/Ossi, VDSF/DAV) hat sich da mit Ruhm bekleckert, oder?

Und dass hier ein "Ossi-LV"-Vertreter so über Touristenangler abledert (Thema hier, genauso unwiderrufen bisher wie Dr. Spahns Äußerungen zum abknüppeln), das zeigt auch schon ein bisschen, wie die VDSF-Denke sich auch da schon ausbreitet .....


----------



## Koalabaer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> wie einig- solidarisch die Ossis sind, zeigt sich im Abkommen... für paar Euros den jeweils ,, anderen'' Gewässerfonds beangeln zu können! Kam da nicht auch ein Wessi LV dazu? #6



@Thomas

ist das für dich nicht die Art Solidarität und Einigkeit wie sie wünschenswert wäre?
Reicht da die Aussage eines FA aus Sachsen um es zu Fall zu bringen?

Unbürokratisches ,,angeln'' dafür steht dieser LAVB( um den es hier geht) wie damals der DAV unter Mikulin.

Und wie damals wird der Fehler gemacht...fortschrittliche Arbeit Pro Angeln... wenig, bis nicht zu unterstützen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Den DAFV per Erpressung (wir sind aus dem DFAV raus, wenn die (Kon)Fusion nicht kommt) zu installieren, ist NICHT "fortschrittliche Arbeit Pro Angeln", sorry, das ist Anglerfeindlichkeit pur und unterste Schublade....

Und ja, das wäre wünschenswert, eine anglerfreundliche Art der Solidarität in Deutschland zu bekommen - nur nirgends in Sicht..

Dazu kannste gleich mehr lesen im Thread DAFV 2015 - zur gerade beendeten Verbandsausschusssitzung...

Und ja, diese Aussage eine Fischereiaufsehers (nicht irgendeines Anglers) sagt schon viel aus...


----------



## Koalabaer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ja, diese Aussage eine Fischereiaufsehers (nicht irgendeines Anglers) sagt schon viel aus...


Besagter ist FA? Wissen-Vermutung?
Brauch da echt bessere Aussagen! Wer hat da was genau zu berichten?
Wo und welche Verstöße wurden da erkannt?
Nur Brandenburger Angler oder auch Sächsische?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Sachsenfischer schrieb:


> Der LAV Brandenburg sollte sich lieber um die Schulung seiner eigenen Mitglieder bemühen! Als Staatl. FA muss ich wöchentlich Mitglieder des DAFV Brandenburg von Gewässern in Sachsen verweisen! Diese Angler wollen nicht begreifen, dass man in Sachsen gesetzlich nur mit 2 Ruten angeln kann! ;+#:
> 
> 
> *ES IST NICHT ÜBERALL BERLIN !  *|uhoh:



Und dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu kannste gleich mehr lesen im Thread DAFV 2015 - zur gerade beendeten Verbandsausschusssitzung...


hier mehr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4309063#post4309063


----------



## Koalabaer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Besagter ist FA? Wissen-Vermutung?
> Brauch da echt bessere Aussagen! Wer hat da was genau zu berichten?
> Wo und welche Verstöße wurden da erkannt?
> Nur Brandenburger Angler oder auch Sächsische?
> ...



??????


----------

